# Garinda build Emden Germany



## mickfos (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello,
Any one know of the following people that stood by Garinda and sailed on the maiden voyage. I was senior lecky and have lost touch with most of them.

Andy Copeland Captain
Kieth Lowery Mate
E Hadfield 2nd Mate
N Stevens 3rd Mate
John Spanner R/O
Adrian Dale C/Eng
Eric Mobley 2nd Eng
R Paton 3rd Eng
Mick Morgan ex 3rd Eng
Tommy Cauldwell ex 3rd Eng
Dave Parker 4th eng
Gwyn Hughes Cargo eng
Mike O'Keefe was overall Superviser during build along with Electrical inspector Brian Young.
regardss Mick foster ex Senior Lecky


----------



## Nigel Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello Mick.

An interesting post.

I sailed on Garinda on three separate occasions as Lecky and Senior Lecky.
1. 16/11/78 - 27/2/78
joined Barcelona - paid off Barcelona.
I relieved Steve Levell.
2. 24/10/79 - 7/2/80
joined Mina Saqr - paid off Flushing.
3. 26/8/81 - 9/12/81
joined Flushing - paid off Flushing.

Sailed with these of the ones you mention.
Kieth Lowery Ch/Off.
Eric Hadfield as Ch/Off on Gandara I think.
Eric Mobely 2nd Eng.
Ron Paton as Cargo Eng on Gandara.
Gwyn Hughes on Gambada.

The Chief Eng's while on Garinda were.
Howard Foreman.
Alan Phillips.
Jimmy Yorkston.

Captains were.
Chris Hunt.
Colin Walker.
Rob Tierney.

I could continue but there are too many to mention.

I was sent on two courses during this time.
Siemens at Erlangen for the bridge control and engine monitoring and AEG Shenck for the vibration damper situated in the steering flat.

A good ship spotlessly kept with good accommodation.

I had one snag when the cargo pumps would not start on my first discharge, took a bit of fathoming out, but eventually traced to a barrier unit in one of the cargo switchboard rooms.

All the best 

Nigel.


----------



## senlecky (Feb 16, 2010)

*Garinda Buile Emden Germany*

Hello Mick,
Calum Turner here, we met somewhere along the line in the old days.
As to your list of names,
Adrian Dale went into the office for a while
Eric Mobley sailed as Chief on the Gs and I heard he went over the ferries in Dover.
Gwyn Huges stayed on as 3/E till the collapse of BSD then retired.
Mike O'Keefe retired and passed away very suddenly about 5 years ago.
I still keep in touch with Norman Pattison C/E and will mention the names as he may have more info.
All the Best ,
Calum.


----------



## mickfos (Aug 8, 2012)

*Garinder*



Nigel Wing said:


> Hello Mick.
> 
> An interesting post.
> 
> ...


Hello Nigel,
Thanks for the reply. I am sure that I remeber your name from the old days but never met you.
I stood by the Building of the Garinder in Emden Germany, as assistant electrical inspector. Along with Adrian Dale Chief Engineer and after being there about 4 months Eric Mobley joined us as 2nd engineer. I was there for a year and sailed on the maiden voyage.
Also did the bridge control course in Erlagen, with a lad who was sent out from the UK and was going to stand by the 2nd ship. I cannot remember his name, could have been Steve Level.
Great ship the Garinda and really enjoyed standing by and sailing on her.
Sounds like we sailed on the same ships during our time Gandara, Gambada, Garinda. I also sailed on Gazana x3 and Gambihra.
Sailed with Alan Phillips and Howard Foreman as Chiefs on Gambada and I think Gandara.

Hope you are well
Regards Mick.


----------



## mickfos (Aug 8, 2012)

*Garinder*



senlecky said:


> Hello Mick,
> Calum Turner here, we met somewhere along the line in the old days.
> As to your list of names,
> Adrian Dale went into the office for a while
> ...


Hello Calum,
Thank you for the reply.
I am sure we did meet at somtime in the old days as it looks like we sailed on a lot of the same ships. If I remember there was a bunch of us Dave Hayden ( until Dave took a super's job ), Alan Coverdale, John Chadwick and a couple of others (I have a bad memory for names ) that seemed to follow each other around as Leckys and then Senior Leckys.
Sorry to hear about Mike I got on really well with him, I was invited to his place in Emden during the stand by of Garinda for Sunday lunch on a few occasions and thought that he and his wife were smashing poeple.
Got on great with Adrian Dale C/E and baby sat his kids on a few occasions while standing by Garinder in Emden.

I sailed with Alan Phillips on Gambada and remember he spoke highly of you.

Give my regards to Norman Pattinson, I sailed with him as junior lecky on Ardshiel and at least one other ship Ard or Gas as senior lecky, not sure of the ships.
Sailed with Gwyn 4 times on Gazana x 2, Gambada and Garinda other good bloke.

Another question did you meet or know two 3/E's called Phil Biltof and Chris Lacey. Phil is a Australian and Chris a Cockney. 

Regards Mick


----------



## daveyw (Jul 17, 2007)

I recognise many of those names. I was cadet, junior, fourth on a few G's, garbeta, garmula, galconda, gambhira, challenger/pollenger and another couple and Jedforest and the luxury of Island Princess as my very first trip to sea about 1978.
I quit in 1985 in Spain somewhere when we were flagged out to Barbados I think.
Only a few years at sea but saw a lot of the world and enjoyed it.
Regards David Leighton


----------

